# Sea Ark 1652 tunnel jet?



## Bearclaw (Feb 20, 2018)

I saw for sale a 1652 tunnel jet with 1999 40 Yamaha jet, 40 hp powerhead,so I'm thinking Mabey 25 jet hp. Does any members have anything close to that set up? I was thinking with two fishermen weighing in at over 200 each,throw in some tackle and a cooler or two,would it have enough power to plane off going upriver with a strong current? I've never owned a jet outboard before. It loked to be a factory rigged outfit.


----------



## overboard (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a 1648 with a 40/30 Yamaha 4 stroke tiller on it, from what you are describing it should get you where you are going. With 2 guys and fully rigged mine will run about 20mph up a river. 
I don't really know if that's good or bad since I don't know anyone with a similar boat to judge it by, hope someone else chimes in with a similar setup.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd bet you will be extremely unsatisfied with it.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a Lowe 1652 tunnel jet with a 60/45 and it probably weighs less than the Sea Ark. You will definitely want a 60/40 at least and maybe more if you really have that much gear. My boat is fine with just me (150 lbs) and 1 other person (also 150 lbs), but when I get 1 more person or extra gear, you can really feel it slowing the boat down and it's longer to get on plane. The 40/30 would probably be ok for 1 person or if you don't go too far it might be ok.


----------



## Samsdad1 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a seaark mcbass 170 similar boat, but I have a 90/65 on the back of mine and to be honest It is way faster than I need on the rivers near me, but just in case it is there... my old Lowe Big john 16/52 had a 25 prop on it and it handled 2 adults and 2 teens with our 90 lab... not the fastest but it got me everywhere I go...


----------



## handyandy (Feb 23, 2018)

It would be a turd to be honest. If it was a flat bottom it might be ok and do what you need, but being a tunnel it sits lower in the back, and I bet it will struggle with a load. I wouldn't want anything less than a 60/40 on that with that it would be ok/ideal I think. Take for a test drive before you buy if you can. 25 prop on a flat bottom vs a 25/30 at the pump on a tunnel two different animals. If it was a light flat bottom it wouldn't be bad but like I said that heavy seaark tunnel hull it will most likely struggle to plane that hull out with a load.


----------



## Jim311 (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a 60 horse prop tunnel 1660 and I can't even imagine only having 28 horsepower on it. With a heavy load I often wish for more power even with my setup.


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. The owner was honest when I asked him the same questions, with two fishermen totaling approx 430 lb, cooler with a couple bags of ice,Mabey add a trolling motor and another battery how would it do? He said he doubted it would plane out. It looked to be in good shape wasn't bent up on the bottom or sides, really the bottom still had most of the paint on it. I just wish it had a larger motor.


----------

